# Freddy Harbort wechselt zu Abu Garcia/Berkley



## yukonjack (30. Juli 2019)

Schön.


----------



## Hering 58 (30. Juli 2019)

Super Glückwunsch.


----------



## yukonjack (30. Juli 2019)

Habe gerade gehört, in Berlin ist ne Currywurst geplatzt....


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (31. Juli 2019)

Laut neuesten berichten, waren es zwei Würste. Somit ist auch der große Knall erklärt


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (31. Juli 2019)

Hoffentlich kümmert sich das Abu Garcia/Berkley-Team nun auch um das Würstchen! Äh sorry, um die Würste.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Juli 2019)

Abu Garcia haut seit dem Aufkauf der Firma ordentlich rein.
Zuerst Babs und jetzt hat man sich noch mit Freddy, Timo Rosche und Dirk Fastenau richtig hochkaräter ins Team geholt.

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich


----------



## angler1996 (31. Juli 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Abu Garcia haut seit dem Aufkauf der Firma ordentlich rein.
> Zuerst Babs und jetzt hat man sich noch mit Freddy, Timo Rosche und Dirk Fastenau richtig hochkaräter ins Team geholt.
> 
> Viel Erfolg wünsche ich


so, so ,  Hochkaräter,
wer issn das? muss man die kennen ? und wenn ja , warum ?


----------



## hanzz (31. Juli 2019)

Den einen interessiert es, den anderen nicht. 
In Kölle sacht man.
Jeder Jeck is anders.
Und hier im Ruhrpott dann
So einfach is Zeche


----------



## Fischer45 (31. Juli 2019)

Wer ist das? Habe ich noch nie etwas von diesem Herrn gehört. Noch ein Spezialist mehr. Wir haben doch schon so viele davon.
Dann kommen bestimmt bald die neuen Supergummiköder auf dem Markt.
Wünsche den Mann viel Glück!


----------



## knutwuchtig (1. August 2019)

wenn er so erfolgreich ist, warum fotografiert er dann mit extra langen armen ?

mehr schein als sein, bester einstand ever !


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Abu Garcia haut seit dem Aufkauf der Firma ordentlich rein.




Wer hat die aufgekauft?


----------



## Hecht100+ (1. August 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer hat die aufgekauft?




Vielleicht meint  er den Inhaberwechsel von Pure Fishing 2018 ( _In December 2015, Newell Rubbermaid acquired Jarden Corporation. In 2018, Newell sold Pure Fishing to __Sycamore Partners__ ) Die neue Muttergesellschaft ist eine Privat  Equity Firm und die Fondmanager müssen ja auch zufrieden gestellt werden. _


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. August 2019)

Achso.

Ich dachte schon die gehören nicht mehr zu pure fishing.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2019)

Jesses, hier sind ja wieder freundliche Experten am Werk.
Als hätte hier jemand was schlimmes gemacht... 



angler1996 schrieb:


> so, so ,  Hochkaräter,
> wer issn das? muss man die kennen ? und wenn ja , warum ?


Nicht jeder kann von allen Personen gehört haben. Aber Freddy Harbort ist nun wirklich kein Unbekannter in der Szene und kann vor allem in Sachen Großfisch regelmäßige Außnahme-Fänge vorweisen. Er ist vor allem durch Print Medien, seine langjährige Arbeit bei Zebco/Quantum und der Entwicklung einiger Köder (wie den Freddie Shad) bekannt und hat zuletzt die Predatour in Schweden - einem sehr großen Wettkampf -  gewonnen.



Fischer45 schrieb:


> Noch ein Spezialist mehr. Wir haben doch schon so viele davon.


Und das wäre weshalb schlimm?  (Ganz davon ab, dass er schon viele Jahre im Business und bekannt ist)



knutwuchtig schrieb:


> wenn er so erfolgreich ist, warum fotografiert er dann mit extra langen armen ?
> 
> mehr schein als sein, bester einstand ever !


Für die einen ist es schein, für die anderen einfach nur eine ordentliche Präsentation des Fisches. 
Aber Hauptsache wir finden wieder etwas, über das wir grundlos rumheulen können 




Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Vielleicht meint  er den Inhaberwechsel von Pure Fishing 2018 ( _In December 2015, Newell Rubbermaid acquired Jarden Corporation. In 2018, Newell sold Pure Fishing to __Sycamore Partners__ ) Die neue Muttergesellschaft ist eine Privat  Equity Firm und die Fondmanager müssen ja auch zufrieden gestellt werden. _


Genau.
Pure Fishing aber auch jede einzelne Marke (Abu Garcia, Berkley, Greys etc...) waren eine Zeit lang zum Verkauf ausgeschrieben und es hat schlecht um die Marken ausgesehen. Dann hat sich da was dran geändert (eine Quelle dazu konnte ich nicht finden, habe es damals vom Vertreter von Pure Fishing erzählt bekommen) und Pure Fishing hat wieder richtig rein gehauen. Zuerst im Vertrieb durch richtig heftige Konditionen und später durch die Übernahme von Babs und jetzt den 3 Herren von Quantum. Die Firme scheint gerade einen strammen Weg nach Vorne zu gehen.

P.S. Ich habe weder mit der Firma, noch mit einen der Personen etwas zu tun und kenne diese auch nicht privat.


----------



## Fischer45 (5. August 2019)

Dann warten wir mal ab, wo die Preise hingehen. Die neuen Mitarbeiter wollen ja auch bezahlt werden und das Angeln werden sie auch nicht neu erfinden. 
Was beneide ich meinen Angelkumpel. Er kauft und liest keine Angelzeitschriften und diese ganzen Spezialisten und Profis sind ihm völlig unbekannt. Er macht sein eigenes Ding, ist diesemTacklewahn nich verfallen und fängt trotzdem seine Fische. 
Trotzdem viel Glück den Spezies!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. August 2019)

Fischer45 schrieb:


> Dann warten wir mal ab, wo die Preise hingehen. Die neuen Mitarbeiter wollen ja auch bezahlt werden und das Angeln werden sie auch nicht neu erfinden.


Das ist mir im Grunde genommen egal, da ich nichts von denen fische. (Was nicht bedeutet, dass mir nicht manche Sachen gefallen)



Fischer45 schrieb:


> Was beneide ich meinen Angelkumpel. Er kauft und liest keine Angelzeitschriften und diese ganzen Spezialisten und Profis sind ihm völlig unbekannt. Er macht sein eigenes Ding, ist diesemTacklewahn nich verfallen und fängt trotzdem seine Fische.
> Trotzdem viel Glück den Spezies!


Man kann Print- und Onlinemedien lesen, die Leute der Szene kennen und dennoch Spaß daran haben, ohne einem Tacklewahn zu verfallen? Ist nicht alles schwarz und weiß 
(Ich interessiere mich z.b. nicht großartig für Tackle. Mich interessiert eher der Gemeinschaftssport, die Menschen und das Hobby )


----------



## Fischer45 (5. August 2019)

Ich bin froh, daß ich von diesemTacklewahn abgekommen bin. Vor Jahren dachte ich immer, teures Angelzeug fängt mehr. Jedes Jahr wurden die Angelruten--Rollen in immer hochwertigeres getauscht.
Gefangen habe ich damit auch nicht mehr.
Jetzt zählt nur noch die ruhigen Stunden am Wasser geniessen und vielleicht mal einen Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (5. August 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Jesses, hier sind ja wieder freundliche Experten am Werk.
> Als hätte hier jemand was schlimmes gemacht...
> 
> Pure Fishing aber auch jede einzelne Marke (Abu Garcia, Berkley, Greys etc...) waren eine Zeit lang zum Verkauf ausgeschrieben und es hat schlecht um die Marken ausgesehen. Dann hat sich da was dran geändert (eine Quelle dazu konnte ich nicht finden, habe es damals vom Vertreter von Pure Fishing erzählt bekommen) und Pure Fishing hat wieder richtig rein gehauen. Zuerst im Vertrieb durch richtig heftige Konditionen und später durch die Übernahme von Babs und jetzt den 3 Herren von Quantum. Die Firme scheint gerade einen strammen Weg nach Vorne zu gehen.




Es ist doch gut, das es weitergeht. Pure Fishing,  ABU, Chub, Greys, Hardy, Mitchell, Shakespeare, Penn, Sebile, Berkley und was noch dazu gehört, wenn die alle vom Markt gefegt wären, würde doch vielen was fehlen. Und wenn der neue Eigentümer als  Privat Equity Firm dafür zahlt,  dann wollen sie für ihr Risiko auch was sehen. Und Werbung ist nun mal heutzutage das Non plus Ultra. Und wenn die Firmen dadurch mehr verkaufen und ihr Bestand gesichert ist, sollten wir uns über die Markenvielfalt in unserem Anglerleben doch freuen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. August 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Es ist doch gut, das es weitergeht. Pure Fishing, WFT,  ABU, Chub, Greys, Hardy, Mitchell, Shakespeare, Penn, Sebile, Berkley und was noch dazu gehört, wenn die alle vom Markt gefegt wären, würde doch vielen was fehlen. Und wenn der neue Eigentümer als  Privat Equity Firm dafür zahlt,  dann wollen sie für ihr Risiko auch was sehen. Und Werbung ist nun mal heutzutage das Non plus Ultra. Und wenn die Firmen dadurch mehr verkaufen und ihr Bestand gesichert ist, sollten wir uns über die Markenvielfalt in unserem Anglerleben doch freuen.




marken vielfalt ist an der stelle relativ .!

dazu müssten die Marken eigenständige produkte selbst entwicken. 

so aber wird hat in china und korea geordert und entsprechend gelabled 

nur weil eine holding oder konzern in die knie geht ,heißt es nicht, das die marken verschwinden !

bestest beispiel ist cormoran und DAM


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. August 2019)

Fischer45 schrieb:


> Für die einen ist es schein, für die anderen einfach nur eine ordentliche Präsentation des Fisches.
> Aber Hauptsache wir finden wieder etwas, über das wir grundlos rumheulen können
> 
> 
> ...




warum heulst du rum ?

zu kurze arme ?


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> bestest beispiel ist cormoran und DAM



Wenn man aber überlegt, wie lange DAM aus den Regalen verschwunden war und wie schwer es ist, verlorenes Terrain wieder zu erlangen!!!

Und es sind doch die  Kleinigkeiten, die dann den feinen Unterschied ausmachenden wie z. B.  Gute Lager, bessere Lackierung usw.


----------



## Andal (7. August 2019)

Die Leute und meine Wenigkeit haben sehr viel gemein. Wir kennen uns gegenseitig nicht. Macht des wos!?


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (7. August 2019)

Ich habe ne köderkiste von abu garcia, und die ist nicht schlecht. Bei NEtto gabs doch neulich von Abu Garcia Kombos für nen zwanni


----------



## ZolfgangWeiske (7. August 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Jesses, hier sind ja wieder freundliche Experten am Werk.
> Als hätte hier jemand was schlimmes gemacht...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe mehr Videos auf YT mit Dennis Knoll gesehen als mit Freddy Harbort. Aber ja doch, gehört habe ich den Namen schon


----------



## knutwuchtig (7. August 2019)

viele filmchen auf yt sind kein qualitätsmerkmal.

es zeigt nur, das jemand sein ego gestreichelt haben will.

der ganze quark ist schon ziemlich inflationär


----------



## Dennis Knoll (8. August 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> es zeigt nur, das jemand sein ego gestreichelt haben will.


Und ich hatte gehofft das du mich streichelst


----------



## Dirk Nestler (9. August 2019)

WFT ist nicht Pure Fishing! ;-)


----------



## Angler9999 (9. August 2019)

Ich finde das erwähnenswert.


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. August 2019)

Dirk Nestler schrieb:


> WFT ist nicht Pure Fishing! ;-)



Stimmt, du hast recht. Ist mir irgendwie durch den WFT-Ryobi Katalog so im Kopf gewesen. Ändere es.


----------



## Fischer45 (10. August 2019)

Dann wünsche ich ihn mal viel Erfolg und ein glückliches Händchen.
Gruß Klaus


----------

